# Toronto Zoo Trip



## Kruggar (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey everyone!
last weekend I went to the zoo with my wife and a friend, I'd thought I'd share some of the pics we took. They aren't the best as I shoot with the worst Canon ever, and they are in no order whatsoever. 

As for the zoo itself I've always liked it, though I wouldn't reccomend going on one of the last saturdays before school starts. Christmas eve is probably the most empty. I would never suggest going to the Canadian exhibit, its a 2km walk down a steep hill that you have to climb back up.. unless you want to see wolves or a moose very badly. 


The Front Gate:








Butterfly house. There were so many butterflies this time of year in there. When i went in the winter a few years ago, we found maybe 5. 
































The Chrysalis window has to be my favourite. It looked like they used hot glue to attach them to the card. 








Orangutans: 
































Gator:














The Meerkats are always fun to watch,




















fishies, this tank is massive. 














This is the inside of the African Rainforest Pivilion, It's the largest and houses the Gorillas when they are inside. 


























Couldn't find what this is called. But their were two flapping for some time:














Soft-shell turtle, I have no idea why the balls were in the water. 








Pygmy Hippo:














Tigers:




















Warthogs, red-somthing...








Ring-tailed Lemur:








Box tortoises, my wife said they looked like croissants. 








Burrowing Owl, I think it has some lazy wings. 








The Frogs:
























































Tomato Frogs:








Me with a frog i wish was real 








Common Marmoset, the pygmy ones were sleeping and i couldn't get a good shot. sooo cute. 




















Pink 3-toed Sloth (its a heat lamp)














Guinea Fowl, we had these growing up on the farm, I hate them so much... they screech like banshees turkeys. 








Red Tree Kangaroo sleeping (i hope):














These probably don't need to be named  


























Shot behind the waterfall, near the flamingos and Panthers. 








Capybara not kookaburra, huge difference..








Common Snapper:








I don't know if these are 'deaths head' or 'false deaths head'








First time I think that pede has ever been out in sight.








Psalmopoeus irminia:








GBB:








and its' home:








Lobber Grasshoppers:








When you can't see one, there may as well be 300. 




















This roach was in a tank that was full of aquarium plants and water, I think it was an excapee:




















Komodo Dragon:








Frilled Lizard:








Tentacled Snake (underwater) 








giant katydid:








Akidna (aka spiny anteater) 








And Possibly one of my new favpurites, Monkey-Tailed Skink














Thats all the pics that turned out that day, i hope you all enjoy them and are able to get to this awesome zoo.

Cheers,
Kruggar.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 25, 2011)

those are cool pics..really like it..but that P. irminia isnt a P. irminia...looks like a Lasiodora parahybana or something...thanks for sharing


----------



## Shell (Aug 25, 2011)

I love the Toronto Zoo! We go every summer for my sons birthday, it's his favorite place. Their "Goliath Birdeater," (that's all they have it labelled as) also is not  what it says though, I have never been able to see all of it to actually identify, but I suspect a Lasiodora of some type as well. Aside from the labelling of their spiders though, it's an amazing zoo. 

I second the don't go into the Canadian Domain statement. We walked down there once, when my daughter was a baby and I had to push the double stroller back up the never ending hill. Thought I might die. Plus, I'm from British Columbia, and am lucky enough to have seen pretty much everything they have in the Canadian domain in the wild.

I have a ton of pics from all our trips, I never thought to post them here. Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Leora22 (Aug 25, 2011)

cool pics i bet it was a lot of fun ....I love zoo's ....monkey tail skinks are pretty sweet peace


----------



## Kruggar (Aug 27, 2011)

catfishrod69 said:


> those are cool pics..really like it..but that P. irminia isnt a P. irminia...looks like a Lasiodora parahybana or something...thanks for sharing


Yeah they mislabel things, I just put what they put. *shrug*


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 27, 2011)

yeah sounds like alot of pet stores...i have only been to 1 zoo and its pretty awesome no matter what they label the animals...


----------



## popcangenie (Aug 28, 2011)

its a chaco golden knee! cmon that one was easy!


----------



## Kruggar (Aug 28, 2011)

It's not because I don't know, I'm just a tad lazy.


----------



## aluras (Aug 28, 2011)

popcangenie said:


> its a chaco golden knee! cmon that one was easy!


I dont know if its a golden knee, carapace shape looks off,,,My first thought was A.seemani,, but then it would probably be burrowed. Meh! great photos either way


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 28, 2011)

it might be..my chaco is about 1", and i havent really looked at adult pics enough...



popcangenie said:


> its a chaco golden knee! cmon that one was easy!


----------



## aluras (Aug 28, 2011)

oh and the "Box tortoises" are Spider Tortoises (Pyxis arachnoides, I think its kind of fitting.


----------



## Petross (Feb 3, 2013)

great shots


----------



## oddT (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks for sharing pics, my girlfriend is moving to Mississauga this summer, the Zoo is a must go for me!


----------

